# Vapor Shark at FT



## kimbo (2/1/15)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10012060/2055800-vapor-shark-rdna-30w-vw-variable-wattage-apv-box


----------



## Rellik (2/1/15)

I saw that yesterday as well. But looking at the pictures, I thought the build quality was pretty poor.


----------



## Cat (2/1/15)

So far i can see, it looks exactly the same. Case and electronics probably / almost certainly from the same manufacturer. Then assembly by clone manufacturer. 
Same DNA30 clone, no point in it except that it is a mini, but at that price, $60, you could get any of the new minis instead. With removeable battery. And higher Watts. 

vaporshark rDNA40 does not have very good QA anyway. Evolv DNA40 issues, display failures,...one or two with lids that fall open (one magnet and plastic molding imperfections.) And people waiting for Evolv to sort things out. 

Plastic hinges and clasp can never be as good as metal and screws/magnets.


----------



## Arthster (2/1/15)

this bugs me big time. vent slots and holes dont match up... at all


----------



## Arthster (2/1/15)

Sorry for the dodgy looking post. my work PC is running custom software and its not very Forum friendly


----------



## Cat (2/1/15)

What custom software? No web browser?

ja, that's just wrong. Assembly issue. Interesting, how that would happen. 

PS: Weird thing is...unless it's just the photo, the angle...even if the closest slot was aligned with the case, the other would not be perfectly aligned anyway.


----------

